# New to IBS...



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone.My name is Valerie and I'm 22. I was recently diagnosed with IBS after struggling with unexplainable symptoms for two months. It all started end of May when I had an incident on my way to work.Quoting myself from the "Humiliation at its best" thread:"Before I was diagnosed, I was on the bus on my way to work, which is about a 40minute ride. I started cramping up really bad and broke into a cold sweat. I managed to get off the bus and started making my way to a hotel, planning on using their facilities and then calling a cab to take me the rest of the way to work. Only I didn't even make it to the front doors before everything came exploding out. I wanted to slit my wrists and DIE."At the time, I was convinced it was food poisoning because I'd had some funky-tasting sushi the day before. I went to my doctor and she said it might be Giardiasis. I sent in some stool samples and two weeks later got the results -- negative. Since then, I'd been constantly running for the bathroom, thinking I needed to use the facilities, only to sit on the toilet and find it was a false alarm. Occasionally something happened, but more often than not I just didn't need to go. I went to New York for my birthday and my sightseeing was interrupted constantly by having to find the loo. I went to a taping of The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, which was the best moment of my life, only to be squirming in my seat for the last ten minutes because if we left, we weren't allowed to come back into the studio.Last week, after another bus-related debacle, I went back to my doctor and she diagnosed me with IBS. She prescribed me with Dicetel, but said that it only works for 1 of 6 people and the results aren't always the best. Needless to say, I felt pretty helpless AND hopeless.I've started doing research and I'm so relieved (no pun intended) to hear that I'm not the only person constantly worrying, because for a while I felt like nobody understood. I was reading Life in a Bathroom for the first time today and the blogger recommended telling someone. I told a friend (who'd been worried since I'm home sick from work today AGAIN) about it, when only my parents know, and I actually started to cry a little, just because it felt so good to get it off my chest to just one person.Right now I'm still trying to process everything I've been reading. I've got an order at Amazon with some books that the LiaB blogger recommended, and I'm going to try a new diet. I know I'll stick around here, because I could really use some support right now.Before I finish, two questions that I'm going to bring up with my doctor next time I see her, but maybe you guys can share your own experiences:- I'm currently on antidepressants for my pre-existing anxiety (and Aspberger's Syndrome) that I was diagnosed with 10 years ago. Should I expect anything weird or unique to antidepressant users?- I haven't gotten my period yet this month - this would be my first time having it since I've been on Dicetel. Is this normal, or should I be worried? (And no, I am not sexually active, so I'm not pregnant







)


----------



## Cutiepatootie179 (Aug 4, 2007)

I know exactly how u feel. I had a similar incident to yours and ever since I have the fear that it will happen again. Sometimes I just think its in my head, but dont know how to overcome this.


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

*hugs*I don't have any answers for you- sorry. But I will be thinking of you and sending good vibes you way


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello Valerie,I'm sorry to hear about that terrible accident with the bus and the hotel. I've had similar cases where you just can't make it in time, though I've never actually had an accident in public. That is a standing fear of mine though which leaves me already more anxious then I normally am, because I'm always terrified of when my stomach will throw me for a loop next. If I'll be able to make it in time, when it will happen, if it's bad; I end up destroying myself mentally because of the fears. It's insane how we end up torturing ourselves without meaning to, but life goes on.On to your questions, I can't speak for myself as far as anti-depressants are concerned, as I've never been on them; but I do have a very close friend that was on them. He was always depressed beforehand, constantly moping around and blaming himself for everything. I suggested he try some anti-depressants, just to see if they'd work, and he decided to give them a shot. I can comfortably say that I've seen a *great* improvement in his behavior, just by taking them every day. He still has his days where he's down and out, but for the most part, he's gotten a lot better.As for not having your period since you've been on Dicetel, that is something you really need to talk with your doctor about. Some medicine may harm more then it helps and if it is causing you to miss your period, and there's no possible way of you being pregnant; it could very likely be causing your body harm--then again, it could also be your hormones adjusting to the medicine. Not trying to scare you of course, but you definitely should ask your doctor about it as soon as you can to clear things up.Hope this helps!Patient


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think it'll be a problem since I've been on it for so long... my body's obviously gotten used to it. But who knows? I've been having a really good day today; I feel relatively normal, so I'm hoping it stays that way so I can go in to work tomorrow. I've missed two days this week (plus Monday was a holiday here in BC) plus Friday is cookie day! (And tomorrow is payday, which means we can wear jeans in to the office.)


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

vikitty said:


> Yeah, I don't think it'll be a problem since I've been on it for so long... my body's obviously gotten used to it. But who knows? I've been having a really good day today; I feel relatively normal, so I'm hoping it stays that way so I can go in to work tomorrow. I've missed two days this week (plus Monday was a holiday here in BC) plus Friday is cookie day! (And tomorrow is payday, which means we can wear jeans in to the office.)


I'm from BC too!!! I know this is off topic, but I really do need to find a (part time) job that is accomodating of my constant need to go to the bathroom. Any sugesstions? I refuse to work at the mall (metrotown specifically) as I've had really bad experience working there in the past in terms of bathroom breaks and locations. Yayyy BC!!!


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm, part-time, I have no idea.







) I would avoid retail in general. I work a 9-5 office job in False Creek where nobody notices if I'm constantly in the loo. Yay BC!


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Amen for casual Fridays! I only go in on Fridays because those are just the hours I'm set at for now, and I work for an Insurance Agency as a customer service representative. I also write insurance policies, and things of that nature. It's very frustrating, but the office is small and quiet most of the time; and I've got the free ability to go to the bathroom whenever I need. I work with my boyfriend of five years, so whenever I'm having a problem at work, he's here to help me out if it's IBS related. We've got two other woman in my office that I work with and they found out I've got IBS, which surprisingly made things a lot more comfortable for me here. Now I'm not sneaking off to the bathroom anymore, I just go when I need to and no one seems to mind.I wish I could say today is a great day for me, but I can't. I'm sitting here in my office looking to the forum and hoping to get my mind off my stomach in the negative sense, while worrying about the usual questions of whether or not I'll have to go or not. I should be alright though, I just took some Immodium, so hopefully I'll hang in there. I love casual Fridays though since it allows me to wear more comfortable clothing (like my cargo pants!) and payday isn't a bad part about Friday's either. I was late to work and my chin is bleeding, I think I scratched it in my hurry to get out the door on time. It's not gonna be an easy day, but I'll make it through somehow. You get a "cookie day"? How come I don't get a cookie day!?


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sad. After talking it over with my parents, I've decided not to finish my contract with the company I'm working at right now. My probation period ends next week and so I've decided to give my two-weeks notice before the end of the week.The problem is the 40minute commute. I take the bus. I don't drive, I leave at 7AM so nobody in my family could drive me downtown every day, and moving out isn't an option, especially considering all these new health issues I have. So I have no other option. I considered asking for a leave of absence, but if stress is such a trigger, then what happens if I get my sympoms under control and go back to work, only to have everything flare up again? My plan is to keep hunting for a job that's more local. There has to be something nearby - hell, even retail would work so long as I could stay in town.


----------



## olivak (Aug 15, 2007)

I just wanted to send you some support with your problems and to relate to you by telling you that I have had similar situations! One time it was in an airport when my plane was boarding! Talk about scary because I was worried about missing my plane and having to go on the plane (not to mention I had to sit in those clothes for a couple of hours...not comfortable and very sickening...) It was a good thought that I was never going to see those people again though! Best of luck with your IBS, I hope your medicine and new diet helps to get things under control!


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm feeling so much better lately. I've been trying a new diet of milder foods -- lots of rice, chicken, soup, and turkey - and my stomach has been NORMAL for the past week! I've slowly started adding some triggers back into my diet to see if they're really triggers, like cheese (parmesan on chicken ravioli yesterday and chedder in a chicken quesedila today) and so far no change... I really hope I'm feeling this good tomorrow so I can maybe try cheese again. I am not willing to cut it out of my diet entirely if there are no negative effects, you know? I have stopped taking the Dicetel and my antidepressants (because apparently Zoloft isn't good for people with D) and I feel fine, if not a bit depressed last week when I had to give notice at work.It's a slow process, and a lot of trial and error, but I've been comfortable on the bus this week, and I'm even a bit more regular.







Amazing!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

vikitty said:


> I'm feeling so much better lately. I've been trying a new diet of milder foods -- lots of rice, chicken, soup, and turkey - and my stomach has been NORMAL for the past week! I've slowly started adding some triggers back into my diet to see if they're really triggers, like cheese (parmesan on chicken ravioli yesterday and chedder in a chicken quesedila today) and so far no change... I really hope I'm feeling this good tomorrow so I can maybe try cheese again. I am not willing to cut it out of my diet entirely if there are no negative effects, you know? I have stopped taking the Dicetel and my antidepressants (because apparently Zoloft isn't good for people with D) and I feel fine, if not a bit depressed last week when I had to give notice at work.It's a slow process, and a lot of trial and error, but I've been comfortable on the bus this week, and I'm even a bit more regular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear you're doing better. However, I know in my case that it really doesn't matter a whole lot whether I eat "good" foods, or even if I'm not under any stress - if my IBS wants to act up, it just does. It really is cyclical; there are weeks at a time when I will feel like total ####, and then weeks (well, usually not more than a week, but there are times when it's more than that) when I will feel great. And I don't really know why. So just keep in mind that there may be times when your IBS just "flares up"; even if it's not directly do to anything you have done, eaten, or whatever. It appears as though you are experiencing significant relief from your symptoms, though. But I would just keep that in mind, so you don't get too low when - or _if_ - your symptoms flare up again.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you had any other tests? I'm thinking sigmoidoscopy/colonoscopy, that's how I got diagnosed with Colitis. Also, try a food intolerance test - I know they're debunked a bit as bad science or whatever but a few people can speak up for them. Whether they involve the placebo effect or whatever I'm not sure, but it seems to have helped me no end.


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a meeting with my new doctor in two weeks; she knows about my history with Aspberger's and anxiety, so mainly this meeting is so we can find an alternative to Zoloft that will keep me calmer and less anxious, but won't cause my D to flare up when I start taking it again. I have lots of questions I want to ask her, so hopefully she knows IBS so she can answer them... I really hope I don't have to get a colonoscopy... I don't think my symptoms are very severe at this point. My mom thought originally that it was food intolerances, or allergies, but if it is, I guess my question is WHY did it suddenly develop so suddenly, randomly, and violently? Like, I've been on the same eating plan for the past 22 years... no food allergies whatsoever... no problems until three months ago. It's baffling!I've always been lazy about taking my antidepressants, so I'd go for weeks at a time without them and then as soon as I took them, BAM, IBS attack. I guess my body had built up an immunity to the D trigger while I was on them (I'd never had problems on Zoloft before the attacks started) but once things got irregular, so did my symptoms.I really can feel a difference if I don't have at least a bit of fibre daily - I usually just toss two packs of salt-less Premiums in my purse for a snack and I'll be able to have a fairly regular BM before I leave work for the bus ride home, and it also helps regulate things again when I go again in the morning before I leave for the bus ride there. I haven't been doing that for two days now and I notice my stomach is a bit noisier and touchier without that little bit of fibre.


----------

